# tips on getting rid of scars



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Speak to a dermatologist. 

There may not be much you can do though, since scar tissue is difficult to get rid of, and by its nature is going to pull at the surrounding skin.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Dermatologist would be the first route.

You can try to get rid of or lessen the discoloration with Mederma but that won't affect the underlying scar tissue.

If in the end a dermatologist can't help you might be able to have it surgically removed. It's considered plastic surgery. I had a scar on my face from falling off my horse as a teen and I had it surgically removed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have heard vitamin e works, but i have no experience with that.

after i had surgery on my broken arm and hand the doctor told me to massage the scars a lot to lessen the scar tissue, it definitely helped !


----------



## reideespana (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm not really bothered about the appearance, since it's in a covered spot. But it gets on my nerves knowing it's there XD


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

you are lucky its hidden ! my forearm has a huge line down it and people are always asking if i slit my wrist and tried to commit suicide !


----------



## Equbook (Jul 13, 2012)

Hm, well, indeed you would have to massage the scar quite a lot, best with natural Aloe Vera or any other special paste you could get from the chemist's. Just never scratch it and don't expose it to the sun.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I am not sure about the loosening up for skin, but I heard if you want to lessen the discolouration you will want to keep it out of sunlight/Unexposed to UV rays.

I would assume that the skin would loosen up over time, but like others said - dermatologist is the way to go on this one.


----------

